# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Nízcalos (Lactarius deliciosus)

## Azuer

El abundante nízcalo o níscalo, una seta atractiva y difícil de confundir con ninguna otra tóxica. Recién recogidos y hechos a la brasa resultan una auténtica delicia gastronómica, aunque son muy versátiles y se pueden cocinar de muchas formas diferentes.

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (16-nov-2013),Los terrines (16-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo lo he estado buscando esta semana pero el campo esta muy seco por la Sierra de Sevilla.
No han nacido ni los parasoles todavía.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

